# may lease rates?



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

I know Tarry is out. Anyone heard MCS rates yet?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*Mini Financial Services Lease Programs ***8211; May 2008*

Listed below are the current manufacturer (captive) lease programs.

Special bank lease programs for these models are available through independent leasing source *LeaseCompare.com*. Click on the vehicle name for more information and to see payments details.

*2008 Mini Cooper Coupe * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 77% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate

*2008 Mini Cooper Coupe S* 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 73% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate

*2008 Mini Cooper Coupe Clubman*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 74% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate

*2008 Mini Cooper Coupe Clubman S*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 73% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 51% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate

*2008 Mini Cooper Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate

*2008 Mini Cooper Convertible S *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00219 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used Mini Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost ***8211; Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

